# Handheld Emulators?  GCW Zero vs PSP?



## Gillan_Greenleaf (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm wondering what the best handheld emulators are for under $200.  Specifically, I am looking at the GCW Zero and the PSP.  What are the pros and cons of both and what is your overall opinion?  What I care most about is speed of emulation, emulators available, ease, and how nice the controls are.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Flame (Sep 10, 2014)

get a PSP man.

it has PSP and PSX games which would be enough.

not only that you could play all the Atari systems, NEO GEO, NES, SNES, GBA, GB, GBC, SEGA megadrive, sega master system. even some n64.

get a PSP,


----------



## Gillan_Greenleaf (Sep 10, 2014)

Which PSP is the best and/or easiest?


----------



## Surkow (Sep 10, 2014)

For PSX and PSP games I'd definitely go for a PSP. For anything else, the GCW Zero. SNES emulation on the PSP is very limited due to the weak hardware.


----------



## Flame (Sep 10, 2014)

Gillan_Greenleaf said:


> Which PSP is the best and/or easiest?


 

all the same really if you can get a new one... 3000. but if not get one in good condition so it last you in the long run.

hacking is a piece of cake. this thread tells everything http://gbatemp.net/threads/how-to-softmod-hack-your-psp.293978/

good luck. 






Surkow said:


> For PSX and PSP games I'd definitely go for a PSP. For anything else, the GCW Zero. SNES emulation on the PSP is very limited due to the weak hardware.


 

all the games i played worked fine.


----------



## zfreeman (Sep 10, 2014)

PSP Retroarch comes out at the end of this month. Allegedly...


----------



## Gillan_Greenleaf (Sep 10, 2014)

I want the PSP for the size and the price as well as PSX/PSP emulation.  I want the GCW for speed, ease, and the active community.  Opinions?


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 10, 2014)

Flame said:


> all the same really if you can get a new one... 3000. but if not get one in good condition so it last you in the long run.
> 
> hacking is a piece of cake. this thread tells everything http://gbatemp.net/threads/how-to-softmod-hack-your-psp.293978/
> 
> ...


 
I tried Metal Max Returns (SA-1 game) on the PSP, it's slow as hell, on the Zero, it runs fine.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 10, 2014)

The PSP is more cost-effective, has an analog stick and has a higher resolution screen, but the GCW Zero's resolution is _"just right"_ for retro stuff, it has superior specs and it's smaller. In my opinion a PSP is a perfect marriage of performance and price, but the GCW Zero is a pretty nifty gadget if you're into open source consoles.


----------



## kristianity77 (Sep 10, 2014)

Yeah as already stated, Retroarch is due at some point in September which may or may not improve emulators that are a bit lacking.  Mainly, PSP wise, its just the SNES emulator which is a bit dicey.  Everything else like Genesis, GBA, Master System, NES and older machines performs pretty much perfectly on PSP bar a handful of titles on each system.

If retroarch can nail the SNES side of things, the PSP has all bases covered.


----------



## Gillan_Greenleaf (Sep 10, 2014)

Thank you everyone!  If Retroarch doesn't patch up the PSP issues then I think I'll get a Zero.  If anyone has more opinions I would love to hear them!


----------



## kristianity77 (Sep 10, 2014)

Gillan_Greenleaf said:


> Thank you everyone! If Retroarch doesn't patch up the PSP issues then I think I'll get a Zero. If anyone has more opinions I would love to hear them!


 

Its only the SNES that is a problem on PSP.  All other emulators from the 8 and 16bit era function almost perfectly.  Plus the added bonus of PSP titles and pretty much perfect emulation of the original Playstation thrown into the mix.


----------

